# Perfect flan



## miccru (Sep 1, 2011)

Can anyone help me make the perfect I kept trying to make a flan but it always comes out to eggy ( meaning taste and smells like eggs)


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Maybe we could use a little help with your question, me anyway. Flan is an egg custard. How exactly are you expecting it to taste? How "too eggy" does yours taste? Are you using a recipe, or going from what you just know or think? Making flan is not at all rocket surgery. I like flan. Here are some tried-and-true recipes:

Flan

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/tyler-florence/flan-recipe/index.html

Flandango

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/flandango-recipe/index.html

Vanilla / Orange Flan

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/vanilla-orange-flan

Cheesecake Flan

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/cheesecake-flan

Carrot Flan w/ Thyme Crumbs _(more savory than sweet)_

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/carrot-flan-with-thyme-crumbs

Lemon / Cinnamon Flan

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/lemon-and-cinnamon-scented-flan


----------



## gourmetm (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi Miccru. A search of the ChefTalk repertory provides a number of posts on flan many of which include recipes. I hope this link will help you!

http://www.cheftalk.com/search.php?search=flan


----------

